# Bay fishing spots for wading around Surfside/Freeport?



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

I wanted to see what the spots are for bay wade fishing around the Surfside/Quintana/Freeport area. I am not asking for honey holes or sweet spots just general recommendations on Bay wade spots and where I can park my car (yes I said car cuz I cant afford a truck right now)...

Asking for around the Surfside/Quintana area because its fastest for me to get to from where I live. I normally fish the gulf around Quintana because I am very familiar with the area and my car can drive the beach there easily. Probably will continue when its just me but my dad who is getting really old probably cant take surf fishing and I would like to go out with him to a place more calm like the Bays. 

Anyway, I am somewhat new to wade fishing plastics (YES i'm an addict) but again not trying to get anyones secrets cuz I've seen some posts where ppl are very sensitive about that... hopefully some others who were were shy about asking can benefit too... if you dont want to share publicly, PM is cool too!

Now I will put on my flame-free suit right as I hit submit


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Christmas bay or west bay are what I mainly fish. I have a car and these places are extremely easy to get to. I'd suggest getting a hook and line wading map. Lots of good places to wade/kayak.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

SonofSasquatch19 said:


> Christmas bay or west bay are what I mainly fish. I have a car and these places are extremely easy to get to. I'd suggest getting a hook and line wading map. Lots of good places to wade/kayak.


I'm not familiar with hook and line map but I will look into it. Do these maps show danger spots - I know some places have sports that drop off all of a sudden? Thanks for the info.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

X2 on Christmas Bay. You can by the hook and line maps at Academy, Bass Pro and usually any bait shop will have them. They cost about 16 dollars? I think. Very informative maps. I do believe they show some danger areas i.e. reefs, spoil areas, chanels. But pot holes and stuff like that, no.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I found the one for freeport area:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hook-N-Line-Map-F127-Freeport-Area/25364579


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Can you swim? because if you cannot swim you probably should not be wade fishing. If you can then the holes and drop offs are not usually dangerous to you, I fing that most guts and holes slope off so you will know its getting deepr before you are over your head. Get a Do-net, a double one if you can find it. I tie that on to my belt and use it for flotation when needed. If you did find yourself swept into a gut in a strong tide like at times around SLP you have a life preserver with you. 
I find it handy to cross guts etc. that are a little too deep to wade, with it I can easily get my gear along.


----------

